# Topographic Tables for the Home



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2014)

I think some of these tables are really nice, although some are for decoration only, I like the one in the photo...http://space.io9.com/topographic-ta...interior-de-1600744119/1600801712/+rtgonzalez


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 9, 2014)

That is gorgeous, Seabreeze, but I have enough 'stuff'. Tempting though.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd like one too, but honestly I have no room in my house for too much stuff, it's pretty small...plus I don't have the money to spend on such things.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2014)

...maybe hanging a picture of the table would be enough!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2014)

You're a genius Meanderer, now why didn't I think of that?!  :hair:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2016)

*Lagoon Tables*

Similar, and pretty neat!  More here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2016)

Those are cool!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2016)

*Sea Inspired Tables*

Gaze into the depths of the sea while dining.  More here.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

I like the first one the best.  Very nice.  I don't have any room for any more in my place either.  Only on the walls.


----------

